# New M/Home stoppover @ Bury St Edmunds..



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

Just seen on the motorhomelist, theres a new motorhome parking/stopover place at Bury St Edmunds.

Definately a step in the right direction 

More details >>here<< and>>here<<

pete


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

...and a map showing how to get to Cotton Lane (Ram Meadow)....

http://www.stedmundsbury.gov.uk/sebc/live/pdf/csw/parking/parkingmap.pdf

Malc


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

This is worth a thank you e-mail to the council using their web-site and of course using the car park as I am sure that it will be monitored over the next few month, or it could be like the saying goes "Use it or lose it"


Bill


----------



## 100266 (Jul 30, 2006)

peejay said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just seen on the motorhomelist, theres a new motorhome parking/stopover place at Bury St Edmunds.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this Pete, despite advertising on this forum, I rearly get enough time to work my way round it and could not remember my password.

Would someone please post it on the mmm forum only I did earlier in the week and it seemed to just disappear later in the day!

I agree with 'use it or loose it' but it should also be said 'abuse it and loose it', lets just hope the minority don't spoil the UK infancy of camper-stops.

Shame Suffolk is so far away from Minehead it really would be a monumental drive to stop for the night.

Chris
Go Motorhoming


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Go-Motorhoming said:


> peejay said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Chris,

I've reposted it on Out & About.

Don


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I know Bury St Edmunds well as its only just down the road for us. This park really is just a few minutes from the town centre. Great.

stew


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> I know Bury St Edmunds well as its only just down the road for us. This park really is just a few minutes from the town centre. Great.
> 
> stew


Stew,

It's not clear in the info but you can stay overnight according to Chris of Go Motorhoming.

Don


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Cheers Don, we usually pass BstE on the way home, I think we shall put it to the overnight test, maybe next weekend


stew


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Stew

Bury is my wife's home town, we met and married  at Bury when I was in the RAF stationed at RAF Honington in the late fifties.

We have not been back for years. The last time we went through Bury was when the Townsend ferry was running from Felixstowe to Zeebrugge.

It was a good crossing for us ,we could leave work at 1600hrs and catch the 23.00hrs sailing.

Don


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

artona said:


> Cheers Don, we usually pass BstE on the way home, I think we shall put it to the overnight test, maybe next weekend


That could be interesting. Although they (apparently) allow overnight parking, do they allow overnight camping? Some councils differentiate. In Frinton (on Sea), you can park for up to 24 hours next to the Grennsward, looking out to sea. However, they specifically forbid overnight camping 

Gerald


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Gerald,

I think we ought to try and avoid using the word camping for overnight stops in designated parking areas.  

If you spent the night in your car would you be camping :?: I don't think so  

When truck drivers sleep in their trucks there not camping are they :?: 

I don't know what the law is but a rough yard stick we have used for years is chairs or any gear out around the van - camping. 

Nothing outside parking. 

It's a lot easier for us now as we have a panel van conversion as against the larger vans.

I think we ought to substitute Parking for Camping whenever possible.

Don


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> I think we ought to substitute Parking for Camping whenever possible.
> Don


Sound thinking Don

G


----------



## 100266 (Jul 30, 2006)

We Agree Entirely About Parking.

The problem arises when you try to add the second word to give the description. Is it free parking if you have to pay? I am sure its a bad idea to call it wild parking, councils are bound to be scared off. Aires is just to french. So our suggestion for official paid places, IE council car parks is Camper Stops. This is the common description across Europe and it does make sense as you are stopping over night in your camper.

Other suggestions;

MOSS - motorhome overnight sleeping spots
SLOP - suitable level overnight parking
And this ones really revolutionary, motorhome stopovers.

Suggestions on a postcard please

Go Motorhoming, or should that be motorhome '[email protected]


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

CAMP

Council Approved Motorhome Park

or even

CAMPSITE

Council Approved Motorhome Parking Site


G


----------

